# Need help getting started



## FredG (Apr 24, 2011)

So I have a 20 gallon aquarium that I plan on aquascaping I guess. Only thing is, I don't have any equipment. I plan on making a tree out of wood and some slopes on the right side of the tank. I need a filter and anything else that I might need.

This is my first freshwater aquarium. I also need stocking choices. Small-medium sized fish. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i would get a canister filter, need a heater as well, get one that is about 2-3 times bigger than your aquarium is, are you wanting live plants? you will need a good substrate, and lights as well


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A canister filter would be great,as Rob mentioned.

Seriously consider live plants for the health of the system.There are many types that are easy to grow and require little attention.

What types of fish are you interested in?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could do a mix of giant hygro, crypts, java or christmas moss and Marimo moss, a few dwarf rasboras (look up celestial pearl danios or emerald dwarf rasboras) or some tetras like black neon or cardinal tetras, some Red Cherry or Amano shrimp or a school of oto catfish in conjunction with a nerite snail (won't reproduce) for your bottom cleanup crew, a yeast fermentation Do It Yourself (DIY) CO2 system, a nice T5HO or Power Compact light fixture with a few 6700K bulbs, and some Eco-Complete substrate.

Also plan on a filter rated for more than the size of your tank, and a heater rated for the tank.

Just my personal preferences...


----------



## FredG (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes I plan on this being a live planted tank, but just I guess...minimal. I'm lost when it comes to equipment. I already have a t5ho light. Can you list some good canister filter companies? I have a marine tank but the equipment we use are totally different.

Where is a good place to get this stuff online?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FredG said:


> So I have a 20 gallon aquarium that I plan on aquascaping I guess. Only thing is, I don't have any equipment. I plan on making a tree out of wood and some slopes on the right side of the tank. I need a filter and anything else that I might need.
> 
> This is my first freshwater aquarium. I also need stocking choices. Small-medium sized fish. Thanks for everyones input.


I would do a low tech planted tank. Along the lines of what the call the beaslbob build here.

peat/sand/gravel substrate lotsa plants. Like 10-20 bunches of anacahris, 10 vals, 10 small potted and a single amazon sword.

set it up and let it set a week. 

then add a single male platty and wait another week with no food added.

then add a couple of females ans start feeding 1 flake per day.

no filter, no circulation, no aistone, no water changes. Just replace evalporative water.

After a few months you can add some different fish also. the live bearers will help insure you have a safe tank.

In 6 months you will have a more or less stable population of platys that will last for years. 
my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eheim is considered the best canister filter brand out there.Followed by Fluval,Rena,Marineland,and I think Penn Plaxx is at the end.I may have left a few out.I have personal experience with a few,and Ill list them here for you.

Eheim.the filters are very nice.The price is rather steep unless you shop around for a bargain.Many find the instructions lacking,but I didnt have any issues with mine.All over great super silent filter.

Marineland.I had the magnum 350 model.It was a great filter.I had it on a smaller tank but it was well over powered.It also is silent.Worse thing is getting the lid on just right,and from what some have said the metal clips are easily breakable.Also the canister doesnt leave many media options.

Rena.I had the FX2.It was pretty good,but if you go with this one,invest in some other types of intake and outflow pipes as these are crapola.They break way too easy.As far as the media baskets,very large capacity and lots of flexability.


----------



## FredG (Apr 24, 2011)

I was thinking more of something like this. http://www.aquascapingworld.com/gallery/images/1/1_PinheiroManso_2008.jpg

But i planned on having some taller grass or plants in the opposite side of the tank and along the back. Like some hairgrass along the back glass etc...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have chain sword,its very similiar to grass.It gets a few inches tall and makes a great carpet plant.Also not very demanding.

That scape is very nice,one ive marveled at for some time now.


----------



## FredG (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, well I've planned everything but I need to know where to get the stuff from. I know the lfs is going to be expensive for stuff and I don't exactly know what type of soil to use. I was going to go with ada since we have a reseller here in Houston.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would order your stuff online. It will be cheaper than any local source, more than likely. Fosters and Smith's is a good place to start. I have all Eheim filters (7) and have bought 90% of it through them.

Which T5HO light did you get?


----------



## FredG (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the coralife 24" 2x24w. I'm thinking it's too much power so I'm going to take the antic(spelling) out and just leave the 10k in.


----------



## FredG (Apr 24, 2011)

they don't sell soil do they?


----------

